# painting tail lights



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

been looking for the best way to do this...and I even messaged the guys at jspec...has anyone customed their tails? and if so, post up some pics.


----------



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)

try this thread 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=30918&highlight=stealth+tail+lights


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im fairly sure those are japan only lights, maybe the s14k.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

did mine all red


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ hes rad with the can (painted his turns and fogs too.)

i have been thinking about blacking mt tails with some window tint. like either 50% for a smoked look or 5% to black them out. im not sure though. it would be kinda cool to put the mirror film on them but the mirror finish would be on the side facing the lens not the outside  and i think it would be illegal (sun would glare on them)


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i have been thinking about blacking mt tails with some window tint.


Ya, I definitely need to do something with my tails. I seriously get sad every time I look at them. Maybe I'll hit them up with some tint. That might look nice on my black ride, especially once LIU gets the V.1 Stealth corners back in and I get some stealth projector headlights with the HID retrofit. Man, I'm excited!!!! :cheers:


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Isnt there a way to remove the orange reflectors? You just hafta bake the tails and remove the orange, as I've been told.
I like the SE-L tails, but they're too hard to find, so this might be the only way to go for me.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

i smocked mine with model car spray paint it's called smoke or smoked from tamiya they sell it at any hobby shop, dont know if it helps :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> Isnt there a way to remove the orange reflectors? You just hafta bake the tails and remove the orange, as I've been told.
> I like the SE-L tails, but they're too hard to find, so this might be the only way to go for me.


no, its color plastic.


fstb13ser said:


> i smocked mine with model car spray paint it's called smoke or smoked from tamiya they sell it at any hobby shop, dont know if it helps :thumbup:


i bought some awile ago and it was a purple color and was the worst spray ever! it came out clumpy, and splatterd. it would just be way to easy to mess up. i think the stick on tint is a much safer way to go.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> I like the SE-L tails, but they're too hard to find, so this might be the only way to go for me.


They're easy to get, but they are expensive. Call Greg at Mossy nissan and he can have them to you in a few days.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> They're easy to get, but they are expensive. Call Greg at Mossy nissan and he can have them to you in a few days.


 Awesome. 

What about the trunk bar? I like the carbon fiber look of the 99 SE-L. I remember someone on here saying that a roll of carbon fiber simulator sticker could be bought, but I cant find the thread


----------



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

Ive been looking at other nissan forums, and other threads about painting tail lights...looks like the best way to do it is to open the tails and paint them from the inside, not the outside...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> What about the trunk bar? I like the carbon fiber look of the 99 SE-L. I remember someone on here saying that a roll of carbon fiber simulator sticker could be bought, but I cant find the thread


that was me, stickercity.com


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> What about the trunk bar? I like the carbon fiber look of the 99 SE-L. I remember someone on here saying that a roll of carbon fiber simulator sticker could be bought, but I cant find the thread


Greg can get you almost anything you want. I've been looking for both the tails and the trunk bar on the used market, hopefully I'll find them one day.


----------

